
Measure the Load Performance, Accessibility, and SEO of Your Documentation Pages - kaycebasques
https://kayce.basqu.es/blog/lighthouse
======
darekkay
> The accessibility audits are not comprehensive. A site can get a perfect
> score of 100 on accessibility and still be miserably inaccessible.

I fully agree. However, it's different the other way: a site with a score
under 100 is for sure validating some WCAG rules. So it's still a good start,
especially for people without A11Y knowledge.

A side note: does your blog provide an RSS feed? I couldn't find it.

